
Public Health Officials Say Social Justice Matters More Than Social Distance - bmmayer1
https://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2020/06/04/public-health-protests-301534
======
lapcatsoftware
This same article has already been submitted 3 other times:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23424131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23424131)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23430489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23430489)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23447148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23447148)

